
The stupidest things I’ve done in my programming job - bullseye
http://blog.cherouvim.com/the-stupidest-things-ive-done-in-my-programming-job/
======
releasedatez
I think a lot of the items listed can be solved by implementing existing open
source solution. I've learned my lessons too.

